
How to Approach Amazon Prime Day Sales - urahara
https://qz.com/1024501/how-to-approach-amazon-prime-day-sales/
======
nchudleigh
Always thought that the deals were very meh. Does anyone have a site that will
be distilling the deals into the ones that are worth looking at?

